# Rocky Balboa



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just saw the commercial for Rocky 6...

#1) Kudos to them for putting the commercial during the Ohio State vs Michigan game.

#2) I did get a chill watching the commercial... from the quick glimps it looks fair enough to consider going to see it...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Watch Nothing but Trailers for a good Trailer


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dfergie said:


> Watch Nothing but Trailers for a good Trailer


That is a good show... I wish they just wouldn't duplicate as much as they do.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

True, but 5.1 trailers are hard to find


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

It played on all of the NFL games also...looks good. I'll probably go see it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I record NBT all the time, and just delete the dupes, but save ones with good trailers (like the new Spider-Man 3 trailer).


----------



## paulc (Nov 28, 2006)

its gona be worth a watch i reckon even though hes getting on a bit its al about the team behind the movie the storey line and that famous sound track gettin ya fired up and ready to eat raw eggs for yer breakfast !!

cool cant wait


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is a good show... I wish they just wouldn't duplicate as much as they do.


lol...well it IS a rocky film-argueably, you could make the same arguement about superman films-supe flies, rocky fights...

i just wish they hadn't killed off adrian because i really like talia shire

ands the fellow who plays rocky jr is the same guy who plays peter on "heroes"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> well it IS a rocky film-argueably


Is Bullwinkle in this one?  I can't wait to see the way back machine in action again.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Dec 7, 2006)

I seriously can't wait for this movie. I'm a rocky nut  Anybody know how long the film is suppose to last?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Anybody know how long the film is suppose to last?


Probably through Rocky XXVII.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

:( Anybody know how long the film is suppose to last?[/QUOTE said:


> nine rounds?:lol:


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

BiggaAdams said:


> I seriously can't wait for this movie. I'm a rocky nut  Anybody know how long the film is suppose to last?


Fun to watch them filming it here in Philly. I hung out at the Italian Market to watch em shoot, and it was a blast. Stallone was very fan friendly. Guess he knows his career is down for the count, so to speak. But he was very, very nice to the locals, which was good to see.

Last? Two hours?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Noticed last night's HBO fight had Rocky Balboa on 2 of the 4 corners... next up Rambo


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The jokes write themselves here. 

At least the Bond people change Bonds every decade.

Sylvester Stalone is 60 years old. 

What has not been done in this tired franchise.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *BiggaAdams*: I seriously can't wait for this movie. I'm a rocky nut  Anybody know how long the film is suppose to last?


Once 'Rocky Balboa' hits AMC, it will last forever, or until the end of time, whichever comes first. :lol:


> *SamC*: The jokes write themselves here.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203097075&adid=17654&dcaid=17654
This boxed-set commemorating the 20th anniversary of the release of the original ROCKY features all five films in the series.

$26.63 after Google Checkout


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm a sucker-i'm going to get it


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> i'm a sucker-i'm going to get it


That's because you are the self declared "Arcane Movie Trivia King"


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I loved this movie 

Now when it comes out on dvd im buying it


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Is Bullwinkle in this one?  I can't wait to see the way back machine in action again.


.. must make plan to get moose and squirrel..


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I watched Rocky Balboa the other day and it is arguably the best Rocky movie IMHO. The fight scenes are still as unrealistic as ever. But they were fun. This is a great end ot a good series. I just hope we don't get to Rocky XXXVIII as depicted by Airplane 2: The Sequel.

It's ironic that Sonny Bono is dead, but Sly Stalone aint.


----------

